# Who to purchase from?



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have been looking and looking online to find someplace to buy three to four started pullets to add to our flock. We have lost a couple hens but that being said, we didn't know their history/breeding/age...etc. I would like to buy some specific hens since we are only getting a few to keep our egg production where we need it to be and I really like variety.

I have been reading and reading about different breeds and have decided on getting another EE, a Barred Rock, a Lavendar Orpington and a Buff Orpington. That should round out the flock nicely and everyone will stand out as individuals. 

The big question remains is where to buy them FROM? I looked online a LOT and found what I think might be the place to buy the ones I want but want to know if anyone knows anything about them? Yay or nay? Good or bad, any info? Thanks in advance. The company is Murray McMurray Hatchery.

https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/juvenile_birds.html

Oh and maybe a Silver Laced Wyandotte.....they are gorgeous!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

zamora said:


> I have been looking and looking online to find someplace to buy three to four started pullets to add to our flock. We have lost a couple hens but that being said, we didn't know their history/breeding/age...etc. I would like to buy some specific hens since we are only getting a few to keep our egg production where we need it to be and I really like variety.
> 
> I have been reading and reading about different breeds and have decided on getting another EE, a Barred Rock, a Lavendar Orpington and a Buff Orpington. That should round out the flock nicely and everyone will stand out as individuals.
> 
> ...


I looked at them when I was planning my flock, but found someone within a reasonable drive time. I found the shipping cost to be cost prohibitive for me. Hopefully others with actual experience will chime in


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I've never ordered from Murray but they have been in business for a long time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I have been looking and looking online to find someplace to buy three to four started pullets to add to our flock. We have lost a couple hens but that being said, we didn't know their history/breeding/age...etc. I would like to buy some specific hens since we are only getting a few to keep our egg production where we need it to be and I really like variety.
> 
> I have been reading and reading about different breeds and have decided on getting another EE, a Barred Rock, a Lavendar Orpington and a Buff Orpington. That should round out the flock nicely and everyone will stand out as individuals.
> 
> ...


MM is a big no from me. Plus 8 years ago I bought a started pullet from them and she was debeaked! Not a great thing to see with your first ever bought pullet.

I like Meyer for pullets. They have all their vaccinations . Be sure to note that you do not want them debeaked, I'm worried about surprises like that.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They say they are not trimmed https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/red_started_pullets.html under Q&A ,maybe enough people complained and they no longer trim their beaks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well that's good . She was the cleanest chicken and the best layer. She never knew she was different.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> They say they are not trimmed https://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/red_started_pullets.html under Q&A ,maybe enough people complained and they no longer trim their beaks.


I noticed they stated they didn't trim the beaks and I was wondering why they would trim the beaks anyway. Remember, I'm a noob in the chicken world.

I'm going to try to find a local breeder but where I live, it may be impossible to find the specific breeds I want. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They trim the beak because of the large amount of chickens that are penned together.Chickens can get nasty with the pecking order.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Firebird my BSL use to be bad about pecking me.She actually drew blood once and was going to have to get hers trimmed or go to the freezer.I don't think she was being mean ,but that is what they do.She no longer does it anymore.
View attachment 18586
p34


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good looking Black Star. They are one of two of my favorites, BR's are my #1 fav.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Nice, they are the friendliest of all my chickens.
View attachment 18590

Joan Jett 
View attachment 18591

One of the Blackhearts, couldn't get a good pic of the other one.
36


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Beautiful BSL's you have Nm156. Yep, they are friendly. When it comes to laying eggs, they dont mess around. When I lived in Georgia, I had a Black Star that had vertical white and black stripes going down her breast and the back of her neck, beautiful bird. She was my best layer, even during molt. She lived for 6 years and even then she still laid eggs 2 or 3 times a week. Unfortunately I dont have any pics of her.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Well........I had THOUGHT I figured out which breeds I wanted and now I'm not so sure since you all posted pictures of your pretty hens.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

zamora said:


> I have been looking and looking online to find someplace to buy three to four started pullets to add to our flock. We have lost a couple hens but that being said, we didn't know their history/breeding/age...etc. I would like to buy some specific hens since we are only getting a few to keep our egg production where we need it to be and I really like variety.
> 
> I have been reading and reading about different breeds and have decided on getting another EE, a Barred Rock, a Lavendar Orpington and a Buff Orpington. That should round out the flock nicely and everyone will stand out as individuals.
> 
> ...


It is a percentage game with all chickens, meaning a percentage of weak genes and strong genes. With McMurray, 75% of a mixed flock were weak, had kinky back. With Privett it was 4 out of 13. If you are like me, you try to save every bird, unlike many who will cull at any sign of weakness or deformation. I bought white rocks from a esteemed breeder who were all oversized with weak immune systems. The cost and time of treating the outbreak of MG was devastating to my flock. Never buy birds who have entered a show no matter how good the breeder's reputation is. Ask what they vaccinate for and know that Marek's disease is a national problem. Wyandottes are great and the Wyandotte Breeders of America have good references for breeders. Some hatcheries have better stock of certain breeds than others, and the time of year matters when ordering chicks as well as the distance they will be shipped. If you can find a reputable local hatchery or breeder, that is best for chicks in regard to shipping. Joining a breed club is a great way to find responsible breeder references.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

And remember that the Marek vaccine is "leaky" so they can be vaccinated and be carriers.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

This is a bit overwhelming so I'm glad I'm not looking at adding to the flock until Spring. I'm trying to find some more local breeders so I won't have to have them shipped which will help on the stressing factors. I'll keep you all informed before I get anything else though. Thanks for all the information, it really helps!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Meyer seems good. They will vaccinate for whatever you request. I think if anyone is looking for quality, they should think about getting eggs from those not in the business. I have to say that my mcm chicks, 2 died en route due to a small box, 2 kept falling over and I had to keep feeding them until they ran around. One die of Marek's at a year old, but had always been pale. 2 of those creveceours I would not describe as hardy. In 2 batches of chick's in 2 years, the healthiest hardiest have been my speckled sussex. I have 4 and they never miss a meal, or any food that comes out of my house, and have never been sick with anything. They are prone to huge crops, LOL

I hatched 10 silkies from someone recommended, and they are very hardy. But I ended up with 7 roos and 3 hens. I love them all and even got a snuggle rooster.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've ordered chicks from Meyer, Ideal, and MPC without any issues. I never have my birds vaccinated. The only thing that I didnt like was that when I ordered a dozen chicks during late fall from Ideal. They put 30 Leghorn cockeral chicks in with the pullets for "warmth" purposes. Luckily I hadnt ordered Leghorn pullets. I had to cull all the cockeral chicks which really sucked. Meyer and MPC have always added warmth packs instead of extra cockerals for warmth. I dont know why Ideal doesnt use warmth packs as well. I wont order chicks from Ideal during the fall, winter nor very early spring.
BTW: MPC (My Pet Chicken) takes orders for Meyer hatchery.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Zamora, I agree. It's very confusing. But, you have to spent an evening with a cup of tea and a Meyer catalog (big and colorful), and ponder what you want. I don't order when it's cold because I hate dead chicks. 

Last time I ordered it was really awful for me because I had to order 25 chicks and needed 10. And my extra rare chick they sent was a buff brahma : (. I took out 3 crevecours, 3 BO's , and 2 Speckled Sussex and took the rest immediately to the feed store without touching them (Marek's). I just wanted to keep them all but could not.

I loved picking out what I wanted and how many. I chose chicks that would be popular at the feed store. So nowadays, I ponder my list of what I want and how many. I'd like to stay at 15 , 5 breeds x 3 a piece. Silkies I don't count as chickens, LOL. So far my list is 3 BO's, 3 Barred Rocks, 3 Sussex, and 2 more breeds, probably 3 Houdans, and 3 Jerseys. But still would like 3 blue laced red wyandottes or silver laced wyandottes. Now that I see black stars, another breed to ponder. ONE rooster. Not 7. Each roo need a separate flock and I'm tired of having 5 different pens. 

So it's a lot of fun planning. As for hatcheries, when it comes down to it, any has it's problems and I usually order from the one that has what I want available. Don't dwell on confusion. Think about all the fun you have choosing, waiting, the delivery, the little cutie pies.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I love choosing... And chicks.... And eggs....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont get into hatching eggs. That's a different ballgame for me and I consider it risky, unless one of my hatchery hens becomes broody and I currently dont have a roo.
I've never ordered POL, too costly.
I never do swap meets, shows, craigslist, breeders, farmer down the road etc...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My first batch came from Meyer's.The second came via Townline.If i get anymore birds it would be from Townline although they don't have a large variety.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

It is true... From a hatchery I would think they have the lowest disease risk... Lots of inspections, etc.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Well, I requested catalogs so we will wait and see who has what and prices. I really don't have the space/time/energy for chicks even though I know that is the best way to go so I have to order pullets. Not all carry pullets so that is a factor as well. At any rate, it should be a fun winter curled up in front of the fire with a hot toddy looking through chicken catalogs.

(we don't have a fireplace but it sure sounded good)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> Well, I requested catalogs so we will wait and see who has what and prices. I really don't have the space/time/energy for chicks even though I know that is the best way to go so I have to order pullets. Not all carry pullets so that is a factor as well. At any rate, it should be a fun winter curled up in front of the fire with a hot toddy looking through chicken catalogs.
> 
> (we don't have a fireplace but it sure sounded good)


It does sound good! Kinda like getting those seed catalogs in the spring.

Zamora, we left NY 10 years ago and people ask me don't I miss it and I always say the only thing I miss is being shopping in Manhattan a week before Christmas, flurries, lots of people running around, Macy's window displays. Have I ever experienced that? No, but it sounds good!


----------

